# Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe



## Franz_16 (19. Mai 2005)

Anglerboard Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf!

Dienstag 10. Mai 2005 kurz nach 22 Uhr:
Gerade habe ich mein Lieblingslied aufgelegt und mich in mein Bett begeben. Ich denke an nichts Schlimmes als plötzlich mein virtuelles Telefon, auch Skype genannt, bimmelt. 
Mein alter Freund Dorsch1 hing an der Strippe. 
D1: Hey Franzl, was machstn an Pfingsten ?
Ich: Keine Ahnung
D1: Fahren wir nach Meschendorf?
Ich: Ja

In weniger als 30 Sekunden war es also ausgemacht. 
Die Bayern fahren an die Küste. 

Donnersag 12. Mai 2005 6.30 Uhr.
Der Wecker klingelt! 
Oh nein.. bitte nicht schon wieder aufstehen. Doch die Vorfreude auf das Wochenende an der Ostsee war so riesig, dass ich dann trotzdem gutgelaunt den neuen Tag begann. 

Nach einem kurzen Frühstück für Sieger (Kaffee schwarz + Marlboro) eilte ich noch schnell in die BWL-Vorlesung. 
Nachdem ich mein Pflichtprogramm für diesen Tag überstanden hatte begann der erste Teil meiner Odysee. 
Von Karlsruhe aus sollte mich der Weg zuerst nach Bayern führen.
Die ca. 17 Staus auf der A6 konnten meine Stimmung kaum trüben. Irgendwann am späten Nachmittag erreichte ich dann mein Heimatdorf. Sofort begann ich meine Reiseutensilien zusammenzupacken. Eine Spinnrute, ein paar Gummifische und kleine Pilker, dazu ein paar Klamotten und schon war das Wichtigste verstaut. 
Nun schnell noch einkaufen und dann auf Dorsch1 warten. 

Gegen 22.30 Uhr war es dann soweit, Micha trudelte bei mir ein. 
Eigentlich hatten wir geplant uns bei mir zu Hause noch ein paar Stunden aufs Ohr zu hauen und dann am frühen Freitag morgen loszufahren. Aber wir waren beide so aufgeregt, dass wir uns dazu entschlossen sofort die Reise anzutreten. 
Die ansonsten so viel befahrene A9 war wie leergefegt.

Freitag 13. Mai 2005 
So kamen wir rasch voran und fanden uns am frühen Freitag morgen schon kurz vor Berlin wieder. Da wir so gut in der Zeit lagen entschieden wir uns, noch eine kleine Berlinrundfahrt zu machen. „Nothing else matters“ dröhnte in voller Stärke aus den Lautsprechern des Wagens als wir die Hauptstadt erreichten. Es ist vielleicht schwer nachzuempfinden, aber das war ein richtig geiles Gefühl die ansonsten so überlaufenen Touristenhochburgen Alexanderplatz, Brandenburger Tor, Reichstag, die Überreste der Mauer usw. ganz für sich alleine zu haben und dabei dieses Lied zu hören… absolutes Gänsehautfeeling. 

Nach unserer kleinen Rundfahrt ging es dann zügig weiter Richtung Norden. 

Ich habe noch nie so verlassene Autobahnen wie an diesem Freitag morgen gesehen, teilweise fuhren wir 10 km ohne auch nur ein einziges Auto zu Gesicht zu bekommen, dazu durften wir den Sonnenaufgang über Mecklenburg Vorpommern miterleben – einfach nur schön. 

Gegen 6.30 Uhr fuhren wir dann in Rerik ein. Unser erster Weg führte uns auf die Seebrücke. Der unvergleichliche Duft des Meeres zog uns sofort in seinen Bann. Bestimmt 10 Minuten standen wir auf der Seebrücke und blickten einfach nur auf das wunderschöne Meer hinaus. Nachdem wir uns ein kurzes Früstück beim einheimischen Bäcker gönnten steuerten wir unser endgültiges Ziel Meschendorf an. 
Kaum angekommen trafen wir schon auf einen alten Bekannten. Unser langjähriger Freund Ralf alias Knurrhahn erwartete uns schon. 
Nachdem uns unser Vermieter Bernd das Zimmer und die restlichen Örtlichkeiten gezeigt hatte war es nun einmal Zeit für einen Kaffee, schließlich waren wir schon über 24 Stunden auf den Beinen. Gemeinsam mit Bitterling, Knurrhahn, Wolfgang und Bernd genossen wir den frisch gebrühten Kaffee. Knurri berichtete uns schon von guten Fängen mit der Spinnrute an vergangen Abend. 
Nun gab es kaum noch ein Halten. Wir fuhren wieder nach Rerik und kauften uns die Angelkarten und ein paar Hornhechtblinker welche wir gleich mal auf der Seebrücke testen mussten. 






Im Laufe des Vormittags trudelten dann nach und nach weitere Boardies ein. Gegen 13 Uhr sollten wir dann endlich raus aufs Wasser. 
Normalerweise habe ich eine ziemlich starke Abneigung gegen kleine Boote, aber nach kurzer Überzeugungsarbeit von Meeresangler_Schwerin :
„Ich nehm dich jetzt mit raus, ob du willst oder nicht!“ bin ich dann doch eingestiegen. 

Insgesamt waren an diesem Nachmittag 4 Boardie-Boote auf dem Wasser. 

Nach ca. einer halben Stunde Fahrt erreichten wir unsere erste Angelstelle, den Trollegrund. Nach wenigen Minuten konnte ich schon den ersten Fisch anlanden. Ein halbstarker Dorsch von gut 40cm hatte sich meinen Gummifisch geschnappt und durfte sofort wieder weiter schwimmen. Nach einigen weiteren Fischen in dieser Größenordnung entschieden wir uns noch weiter rauszufahren. 
Bei knapp 20 Meter Wassertiefe ließen wir unsere Köder wieder zu Wasser. In der Abdrift versuchte ich nun mein Glück mit kleinen Pilkern. Schon bald konnten wir wieder zahlreiche Bisse verzeichnen. Sogar Doppeldrills durften wir erleben. 

An meiner leichten Spinnrute lieferten die Dorsche richtig geile Drills.






Es klappte richtig gut. Fast jede Drift brachte uns Fisch. Die Durschschnittsgröße lag bei gut 50cm. Jörg versicherte mir, dass es hier auch richtige Klopfer gibt. Kaum ausgesprochen krümmte sich meine Gerte erneut. Diesmal war der Drill noch heftiger. Immer wieder nahm der Fisch Schnur, nach einigen Minuten kam dann mein bislang größter Dorsch in meinem Leben an die Oberfläche. Einfach genial!




Doch Meeresangler_Schwerin war kein guter Gastgeber und setze gleich noch eins drauf. Nur wenige Minuten später bog sich seine Inline-Rute im Halbkreis. Nach einem Bilderbuchdrill mit heftigen Fluchten konnte er diesen schönen Dorsch ins Boot befördern:






Ich hätte mir nicht im Traum erwartet, dass es da draussen so abgehen würde. Mit einem breiten Grinsen traten wir gegen 18 Uhr den Heimweg an. Am Filetierplatz stellte sich dann eines ganz schnell heraus. Heute war ein toller Angeltag für uns alle, denn alle Boote hatten gut gefangen. Während Jörg und ich uns den Dorschen verschrieben hatten, konnten Micha und Sundeule auch noch jede Menge Hornhechte und Plattfische landen. 
Zwischenzeitlich fanden auch noch Franky und leguan8 den Weg nach Meschendorf. Am Abend war dann erstmal Grillen und Feiern angesagt. Auf weitere Einzelheiten soll hier nicht eingeangen werden. 

Samstag 14. Mai 2005 
Nachdem Dorsch1 und Ich nach über 40 Stunden endlich einmal zum Schlafen kamen wollte ich den heutigen Tag etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Da auch der Wind etwas zugenommen hatte blieb ich erstmal bis kurz vor 11 Uhr im Bett. Dorsch1 gönnte sich keine Ruhe und machte sich zusammen mit Salmonelle und leguan8 auf zur „Dorschsuche“. 






Heute lief es im Allgemeinen nicht so gut, es wurden vom Boot aus deutlich weniger Fische gefangen, trotzdem gab es nur zufriedene Gesichter. 

Einer allerdings hatte ein besonders zufriedenes Gesicht. Wolfgang, der auch das erste mal an der Ostsee unterwegs war hatte das unglaublich Glück und konnte eine MEERFORELLE beim Hornhechtblinkern erwischen. 







Bei Windstärke 4 entschloss man sich den sonnigen Nachmittag lieber bei einem Bierchen zu verbringen:.






Am Abend wurden wir mit einem einmalig schönen Sonnenuntergang belohnt.





Einige aus unserer Gruppe machten sich dann in der Dämmerung auf an den Strand um mit der Spinnrute bzw. Brandungsrute noch ein paar Dorsche zu angeln.







Hervorragend ausgeruht war ich nun bestens für die abendliche Party gerüstet, bis ins Morgengrauen mussten wichtige Sachen besprochen werden. 






Sonntag 15. Mai 2005 
Nach dem ein oder anderen Bierchen am Vorabend gabs heute erstmal das wohl beste Katerfrühstück der Welt. Boardie Waldemar hatte Matjes zubereitet und eine ganze Schüssel mitgebracht. Ich esse normalerweise keinen rohen Fisch, aber diesmal konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Das war definitiv eines der besten Fischgerichte die jemals meinen Gaumen erfreuten. 
Heute war aufgrund von Wind und Regen keine Ausfahrt möglich. 
Einer Hand voll Hardcoreanglern konnte dieses unwirkliche Wetter jedoch nichts anhaben. Mit Wathose und Spinnrute bewaffnet gingen sie wieder auf Hornhecht und Dorschjagd, was auch wieder einige schöne Fische brachte. 
Alles in Allem diente der Sonntag eher dem gegenseitigen Kennenlernen, was für mich aber eigentlich noch viel schöner, interessanter und wichtiger als das Angeln ist.

Am Abend war dann noch einmal Party angesagt, es war unser letzter gemeinsamer Abend und der Abschied musste gebührend gefeiert werden. Bei feinstem Grillgut, leckeren Getränken und einer ausgelassenen Stimmung konnte man es sich nochmal so richtig gut gehen lassen. 

Montag 15. Mai 
Nachdem wir noch einmal das reichhaltige Früshtück unserer Gastgeber Bärbel und Bernd genießen durften war es nun an der Zeit „lebe Wohl“ zu sagen. 






Schweren Herzens traten wir nun die Rückreise nach Bayern an. Kurz hinter Berlin fuhren wir nocheinmal ganz kurz von der Autobahn ab um unseren Freund Aalfreak zu besuchen. Bei einem gemeinsamen Kaffee am Krumensee war erstmal ein wenig fachsimpeln angesagt. Mit einer relativ entspannten Rückfahrt von Berlin nach Bayern konnten wir unsere Reise gut abschließen. 


Fazit : 
Ein absolut geniales Wochenende. 
Angefangen von der perfekten Organisation durch Meeresangler_Schwerin über die sehr gute Betreuung und Bewirtung durch Bernd und sein Team, bis hin zu der tollen Boardie-Truppe die sich an der Ostsee versammelt hatte, stimmte in Meschendorf einfach alles. Obwohl sich die 16 Teilnehmer teilweise vorher noch nie begegnet waren, entstand sofort dass Gefühl, dass wir EINE Familie sind – einfach Klasse. 
Wir werden alles daran setzen um beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabeisein zu können.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Super Bericht Franz, genau so war es. Vielen Dank für die schönen Erinnerungen #6


----------



## Lotte (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

moin-moin,

wie immer hat franz da einen genialen bericht geschrieben!!! danke dir recht herzlich für diesen!!! wetter und fischtechnisch habt ihr ja auch teilweise richtig glück gehabt!!! 

danke auch für die schönen bilder!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht von Dir Franz und die Bilder erst , aller erste Sahne . |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Diese,unsere spontane Reise an die Ostsee hast du echt gut zu Papier gebracht Franzl. #6  #6  #6 
Für mich war es eins der schönsten Treffen die ich mitgemacht habe.Allein der Umstand das ich nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder in Meschendorf war und dort die Meeresräuber jagen konnte.
Meschendorf ist einfach Traumhaft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Hi Franz,
Super Bericht mit tollen Fotos! #6 

Aber so sind die Boardietreffen halt, da stimmt von Anfang an einfach alles. |wavey:  :m  |supergri


----------



## Pete (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

:l träum....




ich lese die berichte von franzl irgendwie wie viele andere hier immer mit einer besonderen erwartung....und ich wurde bislang diesbezüglich noch nie enttäuscht...was dieser junge kerl an emotionen in die ihm offen stehende welt setzen kann, ist unglaublich...dass einer mit 20 eigentlich andere interessen und freunde haben müsste, ist auch so ein phänomen, dass ich an ihm bewundere...mit fast kindlicher neugier saugt er alles neue in sich ein und hat in seinem jungen leben schon so viel an erfahrung sammeln können...




...so, bevor hier einige nun in rührungstränen ausbrechen, wollte ich noch sagen, dass der bericht einfach das rüberbringt, was meschendorf und anglerboard von jeher sind---einfach nur gut und irgendwie zu hause... #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Hi Franz,
Super Bericht mit tollen Fotos! #6


----------



## heinerv (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Hallo,

normalerweise schaue ich nicht in diesen Teil des AB. Aber nachdem Franz mir von seinem Wochenende vorgeschwärmt hat, war die Neugierde natürlich riesig.
Beim Lesen dieses schönen Berichtes könnte man glatt neidisch werden. War ein Wochenende, an dem einfach alles gepaßt hat.
Also wieder ein feines AB-Treffen.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Gelegenheit, den Ostseefischern über die Schulter zu schauen.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## Guen (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Klasse Bericht Franz ,sehr schön geschrieben und auch von mir nochmal :Ja ,so ist Meschendorf ,ein toller Ort und wie immer beste Organisation durch Jörg ,Bernd &Friends  #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Ja Freunde, 
das Treffen war echt Spitze.. 

So eine Harmonie und Gaudi habe ich selten auf einem AB-Treffen erlebt.
Das sind Erinnerungen an denen man lange zehren kann... und ganz nebenbei wars auch ein bisschen Balsam für die geschundene Norge-Seele


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Stimmt Franzl...wir haben mehr und besser wie in Avik gefangen. :m 
Es muß also nicht immer Norge sein.Die Ostsee hat auch viel zu bieten.
Ich werde auch mal so zwischendurch hochfahren.Ne Bleibe hat man dort und besser und günstiger kann man einen Kurztrip nicht machen.


----------



## Jirko (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

hallöli franzl #h

wiedermal nen gnadenlos, genialer bericht von dir... du hast ne wahrhaft feine feder... vielen dank für diesen mehrzeiler und deine imposanten pics... und natürlich nachträglich noch nen digges petri für deinen...


> bislang größter Dorsch in meinem Leben


#6


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Na da habt ihr ja Spaß gehabt und mal wieder ein schöner Bericht von Dir Franz.#6


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Franz,
feiner Bericht,schöne Bilder.
Ja,ja ich weiß wie das ist an der Küste,bin doch auch immer gerne dort.
Am 26.05.05 fahre ich auch wieder an der Ostsee,schon zum dritten male. |wavey:


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Glückwunsch Franz!
Aber du kannst schreiben was du willst, jemand der nicht auch schon mal so etwas oder ähnliches erlebt hat kann nicht nachempfinden was das in einem auslöst. Derartige Erlebnisse in der Natur mit Freunden kann man nicht für Geld kaufen.
Im Übrigen hast du das beste Sweat-Shirt der Welt auf den ersten drei Pig`s an!!!
Du kannst eben nicht nur gut schreiben, du hast auch noch richtig Kultur!!


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Hallo Franzl, es ist wunderbar zu lesen, wie frisch und salzig hier die Luft riecht, wie einsam und leer die Autobahnen nachts sein können und was ein Ostseeneuling an der Küste alles entdeckt, das bei den Einheimischen sonst selbstverständlich ist.

Und so einen großen Dorsch, gleich bei der ersten Tour, alle Achtung (der Smileys ist grade weg? )und dann noch mit einer Spinnrute! Darauf muß ein Brandungsangler ewig warten.
Hast du ihn denn auch selbst filetiert?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*



> Hast du ihn denn auch selbst filetiert?



näääääää, da ich keinen Fisch mit nach Hause genommen habe hab ich meine Fische verschenkt, bei Selbstfiletierung kostenlos abzugeben :q :q 

Aber keine Angst, ich habe in Norwegen schon meine ersten Dorsche filetiert :q


----------



## Tiffy (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Klasse Bericht Franz #6

Irgendwann schaffe ich das auch mal nach Meschendorf...


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder. #6 

Ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes mal auch dabei bin.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## degl (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

@franz 16,


so wie dir gings mir auch mal--UND ICH KAM NICHT MEHR DAVON LOS--
#h #h 

gruß degl


----------



## leguan8 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Super geschrieben Franz, so jkennen wir dich. Es war ja auch einfach klasse dort.

@ tiffy ich hoffw du kommst im Herbst.


----------



## Magic_Moses (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Liest sich sehr schön und klingt nach einer Menge Spaß!


----------



## Karstein (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Dank unseres Telenates finde ich dann auch endlich mal hierher, Franz.

Hast wieder mal genial geschrieben, wooow! #6 #6 #6

Nur diese dicken Dorsche muss Jörg vorher eingesetzt haben - solche Größen gibt´s gar nicht mehr an der deutschen Ostseeküste (siehe Mod-Kuttertour). Gib´s zu, ihr wart an ´nem Dorsch-P&T! :m

Glückwunsch und Petri!

Karsten


----------



## Gast 1 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht von Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf 2005.. oder meine Ostseetaufe*

Hallo Franz,

irgendwie habe ich diesen Bericht übersehen.

Echt klasse geschrieben,
aber was noch viel besser ist: Du hast das Fieber bekommen.

Wenn man bedenkt, was hier an der Küste möglich ist ------- einfach super.

@ All
Irgendwie merke ich auch nur im Urlaub, daß was fehlt. Es ist die beschriebene Salzluft.


----------

